# For all UK (non Metric) Woodies



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Rutlands is offering a 20% discount on their Tornado router bits.

This is probably in the incorrect section so spank me if I've been naughty.

:sold:


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*I don't know.*



cagenuts said:


> Rutlands is offering a 20% discount on their Tornado router bits.
> 
> This is probably in the incorrect section so spank me if I've been naughty.
> 
> :sold:



Hi Hilton, I don't know if it is the wrong place or not, but I do know members like to hear about sales when they are current, instead of after the fact.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Using "woodies" and "spank" in the same sentence is probably not advisable, Hilton...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Using "woodies" and "spank" in the same sentence is probably not advisable, Hilton...


I say, old chap, didn't know you'd gorn to Public School. What? What?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Phil P said:


> I say, old chap, didn't know you'd gorn to Public School. What? What?


Matron, help.......:haha:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

To try getting this back on track it;s possible to sign up at Rutlands for their weekly offer emails (which are a bit like ivy). Most of the time I'm not interested, but on the odd occasion....

Regards

Phil


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome Hilton


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> Using "woodies" and "spank" in the same sentence is probably not advisable, Hilton...


Yep, that's the advice that I was given after one of my very early posts. It's amazing, just about every American movie these days is covered in expletives, but offence can be taken with such, to us anyway, inoffensive words.


----------

